

Ask HN: Should I write my next web project in Clojure / Noir? - eranation

Reading these posts: http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html  http://agile.dzone.com/news/one-night-clojure-makes-scala make me wonder,<p>1. how many YC alumni used Clojure / Noir for their web app?<p>2. should I really consider using it for a real live project?<p>3. is there a poster child for "built with noir / clojure" out there (like foursquare is for Lift)<p>I have the same question about Haskell and Yesod, but one question at a time...
======
ibdknox
ReadyForZero.com and Light Table both use Noir.

~~~
famoreira
I would love to know more about how Light Table uses Noir. My (limited)
understanding was that Noir would be used to build web apps. How does it fits
into Light Table (being a downloadable app)?

------
eranation
clickable <http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html>
<http://agile.dzone.com/news/one-night-clojure-makes-scala>

